# Your opinion



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Would members like the thread "Today in the Apiary" left as is, or broken down into individual states?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I like reading of everyone's adventures regardless of state, and would hate to have to click on individual states to read them all.


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with Ray, leave it as is


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with Ray also.


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

leave it


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

I would like to see it by states as it would allow me to quickly see what others in my area are doing and I could always click on another area/state if I wanted to. Just would let me learn more about my area faster.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

I would love to see what's going on in my state. However I think I would miss out on a lot of entertaining posts. Leave it.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Gazelle said:


> I would love to see what's going on in my state. However I think I would miss out on a lot of entertaining posts. Leave it.


That is what I mean. The change would allow us to quickly check our area/state and still click on others if we wanted. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Groundhwg said:


> That is what I mean. The change would allow us to quickly check our area/state and still click on others if we wanted. Best of both worlds.


So many clicks, and I'm just to lazy..


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Leave it


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

When ever a thread gets 5-6 pages ahead of me I often stop following. I simply cannot dedicate that much time to catch up unless it is a REALLY important topic. The thread in question is 40 pages, and for me that is simply unmanageable. I voted to break it up, if nothing more than to make it more accessible. However, since I'm not following along, feel free to discount my vote.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

leave it


----------



## Swarmhunter (Mar 5, 2015)

I would like to go to just the people in my area. Information more pertinent.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

leave it. If you did not click all states every day you could miss some good stuff.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

I like it the way it is, so I can learn from beekeepers all over the place. 

I really like how your broke out the bloom dates and swarms for each state though, thank you! That is definitely a regional resource.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The coolest would be if it could be filtered by state or zone when desired.


----------



## michkel (Dec 1, 2012)

I also like how it is. I say leave it.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I prefer you leave it be.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> When ever a thread gets 5-6 pages ahead of me I often stop following. 

Note that one can let the forum system keep track of which posts of a thread you have already read (or more accurately, those posts that were added after the last time you looked at that thread).

The way I do this is to use the "New Posts" button, and then click on the round _blue_ icon immediately to the left of the thread title for threads that I want to read more. The software takes me to wherever I last read that thread. There _may_ be other places where this function works, but this one works for me.

AFAIK this requires that you are logged in, and you must have 'cookies' enabled so the forum can update them as to what you have read.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Gazelle said:


> So many clicks, and I'm just to lazy..


I understand. I am even worse, would rather click than read through several pages. Have a great day.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

so many threads, so little time ....
Just moving the posters location to the same end of the "header bar" as the name would be a help to me, especially in the mobile version . ( such as "tech.35058 / N. Alabama-USA" or such.)
While I tend to prioritize by topic "help with X" or "how to Y", then I read a few posts, & go back & see where the poster is from if the thread catches my interest. I am another one of those who start with the home page, & read a thread or two from the "recent posts" section when I have a few moments. I only occasionally visit the "(main forums)" page, unless I want to focus on a specific concern, such as "(equipment)" or "(treatment free)". CE


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

I never really got into the original thread, but would be more inclined to keep up with my state. There are already plenty of threads, from all over the country, for me to follow.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I'm OK with it as is. Would it be worth considering to have 8 or so "Regions"? :lookout:


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

I like it. When I post it's like a public diary entry, and just part of the continuation of everyone else's.


----------



## maudbid (Jul 21, 2014)

We're beekeepers. You expect to get a concensus on one opinion? Shirley, you jest. 

Fwiw, I say leave it. I find it more entertaining, than informative about my region, although it is both.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

leave it, there are to many places to look now. but then again I hate change.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Some forum software allows the threads to be separate, but appear merged at the readers' option. Is that feature available with this software? If so, then both types of readers could be happy.


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

All beekeeping is local..... It would be very helpful to group by state or region....


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I say, leave it.


----------



## NinjaBees (Jan 26, 2016)

Is there a way to sort or tag by geographical area, so a user could set a filter and then just see all posts in all forums that relate to their area? That way its a function that could be turned on or off and everyone is happy happy happy


----------



## MariahK (Dec 28, 2014)

Leave it as is.


----------



## skidmld (Jul 15, 2004)

Change it


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

I think by state would be my preferece too...... Get more local info and knowledge.....


----------



## McBee7 (Dec 25, 2013)

I like it as is and if I fall behind, I filter it by date....I like to see spring/fall/flow progress across the country to anticipate any upcoming events,,,I will go by the month if I fall behind....just sayin.

==McBee7==


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

Can it could be filtered by state or zone when desired. change it. Thanks


----------



## trapperdirk (Nov 3, 2013)

I too think Regional would be best. This would allow us to read information that would be most appropriate for our operations. If you are on the border of your region you could easily visit your neighbor region for info as well.

Region I: New England - ME, NH, VT, CT, RI, NY, PA, MA

Region II: Mid Atlantic - DE, MD, VA, NC, NJ

Region III: Southeast - SC, GA, FL, AL, MS

Region IV: Eastern Midwest - OH, MI, IN, IL, WV

Region V: Mid States - KY, TN, MO, AR, OK, KS 

Region VI: South- TX, LA

Region VII: North Central - WI, MN, ND, SD, MI/UP, IA, NE

Region VIII: Rockies - MT, WY, CO

Region IX: Southwest - NM, AZ, UT, NV

Region X: Northwest - OR, WA, ID

Region XI: California 

Region XII: Alaska

Region XIII: Hawaii

These states are grouped in that they have similar hardiness zones and somewhat similar geography. They can be called whatever name you want as well, I just picked a name that I thought would describe where they are. 

I realize it is not perfect. Idaho could be split east of the divide and west of the divide, I think there are five or six hardiness zones in Idaho. California could be split. Alaska has some areas that would be a lot closer to what Washington has as well.

Use it, tweek it, or throw it in the trash. Just thought I would put something together to start from.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

:thumbsup: I'm glad I haven't voted yet. I really like this option if it's possible - nice work, Dirk. This gets my vote if for a US split. Our Canadian neighbors should also be taken into consideration but they probably already know where they would fit.


----------



## ncbeez (Aug 25, 2015)

Individual states: might produce too many threads. Sometimes i would like to see just what is going on with my state and the ones close by. Would like see it either stay the same or go by region, like south, south-east, north,mid-west and western states.


----------



## ncbeez (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry, read this thread earlier, replied later then just realized that trapperdirk already posted an excellent reply.


----------



## ALOHA BUZZ (Apr 23, 2015)

Amendment, let it as is and have the poster location included,this way we have the best of the two worlds. Thank you for your dedication. Marion


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

I don't mind it as is, because it's only the last couple of pages that are relevant (or should be). More permanent threads should be posted elsewhere.
It is getting very long, though, so some archiving might be in order.


----------



## kitkat (May 23, 2015)

Groundhwg said:


> That is what I mean. The change would allow us to quickly check our area/state and still click on others if we wanted. Best of both worlds.


I agree ...Same here. Some other forums( not bee related ) have a listing state by state and a general page also.


----------



## gbflyer93 (Apr 19, 2016)

States


----------



## PepperBeeMan (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm new here, but it would be nice to have it categorized. If you like hearing the "state of the union" so to speak from each state, you can always click. This will also allow you to gauge what's going on region wide and help new beeks dealing with localized issues/flows/timelines.


----------



## Zephyr (May 4, 2016)

My vote is to leave it. Helps me get small questions answered without making a new topic. Easier to get answers when everyone can take a look, not just those in Arkansas, or are reading the Arkansas topic.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

I do agree that its getting very long
My 2 cents


----------



## Bob_s (May 17, 2016)

I dont mind this the way it is... would like a sort choice by state so I can go to the happenings in my area as well as what others are doing to combat issues, good actions, bad actions...etc. Also, I thought in the post tract that newest post would be on first page and oldest in the last?


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Please leave it.


----------



## Dalbruh (Jun 2, 2016)

Leave it. Or have both options. Maybe a bit much, but will satisfy everyone. Don't ask me how to do it, but I'm sure it could be done. Post to your own state and it would show up to both forums?


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Both. If it can be done in either Excel or Access it could be done here. Sometimes we don't have time to go thru every state even when we would like to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2016)

I am also agree with Ray...Leave it as it is if its possible


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

Individual states. OMTCW


----------



## Metis27 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'd prefer to have it filtered by provinces and states etc. Quicker and more efficient


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

Barry said:


> Would members like the thread "Today in the Apiary" left as is, or broken down into individual states?


Has it's not already been done? I do belong to New England area beekeepers. Which was part of this form at one time. And I understand other such as a country. As well as some states. Is it still available?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/group.php
I believe it's still working.

BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Thomas Boyd (Aug 7, 2013)

Leave it as is.


----------



## logansandres (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm new to this site, but I like the thread as it is. Firstly, never know which state I might end up in. secondly, I think all information on all states is interesting. so, I'd keep it as it is.


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

Leave as is.


----------



## Radford (Jul 13, 2010)

I would like to see it by states as it would allow me to quickly see what others in my area are doing .


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it should be left as is. This thread was my idea. Saw similar thread on the UK forum and thought it would work well here. When I suggested Barry start this, in 2015, I asked him to post it as I didn't want to. Almost a half a million views. Nice.


----------



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

I've never thought of this thread as being a reference source (and thus needing categorising), just a day-to-day informal chat of whatever happens to be occurring in somebody's apiary. I'd say "if it ain't broke, then don't fix it."
LJ


----------

